# Knicks @ Cavs Game Thread - Can The Knicks Dethrone The King?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Time: 6:00PM​


> Cleveland has had no trouble shutting down New York (28-37) this season.
> 
> The Cavs have taken the first three meetings by an average of 19.7 points, holding Mike D'Antoni's up-tempo offense to 95.0 per game. The Knicks, fourth in the league in scoring (106.3), totaled their fourth-fewest points this season in a 118-82 loss Dec. 3 in their first visit to Cleveland.
> 
> ...


I personally think this is a must win, but will we win? Probably not, and every game should be treated like a playoff game, but do our guys have that embedded in their heads? I think I know the answer to that one.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We have not a chance lol. The Cavs just DO NOT lose at home. Thats why they might win a title this year. If we did win somehow, it would be best win of season hands down. But I give us a 1 in 546,346 chance lol.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Here's the plan*

Play LJ honest and try to make it hard on the other guys. He may get 40 but the key is holding the other guys down. On offense ball and player movement is absolutely critical. If they move it and shoot it well, they can win. If they shoot badly or fall into the one on one selfish business, they will get blown out. James must also work on defense.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Here's the plan*

I missed the 1st quarter but we still in it as I'm watching the 2nd so that's a good sign. lol


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Nate & Lee did their thang in the first quarter 
Knicks-25
Cavs-24*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Horrible shooting by the Knicks as the 1st half ends. Lebron isn't even erupting and we still losing. Bucks beat the Celtics, not good news for us right now.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Hughes & Harrington will have to start slashing to the hoop in the 2nd half b/c they took enough jumpshots for two games in the first half. 

*Halftime
Cavs-50
Knicks-43*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Yep they need to take the ball to the basket. We still in it, but we can't get timely hoops. Also, Nate shouldn't be trying to dunk everything, just tip it in especially if you in desperate need of a basket. 65-58 4 minutes in the 3rd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Knicks!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damnit, as soon as we tie the game...Lebron drives his big man child *** in the lane for the AND 1. lol

74-72 Cavs end of the 3rd.

Come on guys we still in this, we need to win bad!


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Harrington and Chandler getting to the FT line is making it happen

*Third Qtr.
Cavs-74
Knicks-72*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ What's up with Jefferies getting rebounds taking from him? His soft ***....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

David Lee gets beat by the same play TWICE on defense.....wow.......


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Harrington choking again...........


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I was just about to say that.......David Lee is a horrible defender that was two costly baskets.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

They keep shooting stupid jumpshots, try to get to the basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We need Chandler to hit his free throws, and we need a stop on the other side of the floor.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Al harringtons inability to ever make a 4th quarter basket and David Lees horrific defense leads to a loss.


But all in all they played hard. Cant go crazy, Cavs might win a title this year, we certianly are not.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This game is over......too many chances and they just keep blowing it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Now Harrington hits a friggin 3...stat padding ***.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Now Harrington hits a friggin 3...stat padding ***.


Yep classic Harrington.........hits the meaningless three lmao........


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Al harringtons inability to ever make a 4th quarter basket and David Lees horrific defense leads to a loss.
> 
> 
> But all in all they played hard. Cant go crazy,* Cavs might win a title this year*, we certianly are not.....


I hope not.......and that also goes for Boston too.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The whistle dont work on our end of the court at cruchtime.....not to many complaints about this Knicks performance in Cleveland....I want this performance when we play Orlando 3 more times this season....cant wait till Duhon gets back...


----------

